# microphone and mic preamp combo question



## klinemj (May 18, 2010)

I noticed that the site reco's a Behringer ECM 8000 mic or possibly a Dayton EMM-6, and I have found both of those for sale - no problem. And I noticed a "XENYX 502 or equivalent" mic preamp is needed. I found one of those, but where I planned to buy my mic (Parts-Express) - they don't carry that pre-amp but have others.

I don't understand enough about what to look for in a mic pre-amp to know if one is or is not equivalent to the XENYX 502.

This led me to a question. I know I have to have a calibration file for the mic, but do I need to worry about the mic preamp's effects on the overall calibration? Or will any reasonable mic preamp similarly priced to the XENYX be "equivalent enough".

Just wondering, because I could get a good deal on a lot of mic preamps at Parts-Express when I get the mic...

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Or will any reasonable mic preamp similarly priced to the XENYX be "equivalent enough".


Bingo. The Behringer pre amps are as about as inexpensive as they get, and we've verified that they have very flat response. So I'd feel comfortable with anything else that's in that price range or costs more. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

+1. But make sure it provides phantom power.


----------



## klinemj (May 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! Conveniently, Parts-express did carry the 502. I had just done the search wrong on their on-line catalog.

So, now I am all ready to hook up the parts and start calibrating my soundcard then move to the fun part!


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Could you post the parts express part numbers you used for your order? Hate to steal it, but I'm looking at placing the same order.


----------



## klinemj (May 18, 2010)

No problem...

Parts-express # for the 502 is 248-574, and for the mic is 248-625.

Enjoy!

Mark


----------

